# Car park spots



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

Just wondered what some of the best cars people spotted on the car park. I liked the alpina 3 series I was parked next to. Also spotted a very nice '13 plate red golf Gti .


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Blue corsa c was rather shiny


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Got to be the Ultima gtr hasn't it?


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

my god there were a few very clean focus rs mk2's. I parked next to one on the front row.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

The black CLS AMG....:argie:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Or even the M6 Coupe? stunning colour that was.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

oh yeh that c63 :argie:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

Mehan said:


> my god there were a few very clean focus rs mk2's. I parked next to one on the front row.


A green one? Was my old one 

I parked 2 cars away from a very clean one, went over to have a look, and after a few seconds noticed little things, and realised it was mine

I was a big gob smacked lol


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

ianFRST said:


> A green one? Was my old one
> 
> I parked 2 cars away from a very clean one, went over to have a look, and after a few seconds noticed little things, and realised it was mine
> 
> I was a big gob smacked lol


Yep plate was RS** BUT - got a pic too

It was very nice, new owner seemed a nice chap :thumb:

Actually my mates civic was next to it so i was one space away - Black mk2.5


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

Ah no, that's wasn't mine then lol


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

ianFRST said:


> Ah no, that's wasn't mine then lol


They were all great. My friend was shocked at how well kept alot of the older cars in the car park were :buffer:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

Yeah from what I saw, the car park looked pretty good. 

I was going to take a walk round, but my foot was killing me in new trainers ;( lol

I think I convinced the new owner of mine to get it into arrive and shine


----------



## Frog (Jun 28, 2013)

Scrim-1- said:


> Got to be the Ultima gtr hasn't it?


That was a very nice car, mind you I hope he didn't buy much stuff because there wasn't much space inside it!!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Mehan said:


> Yep plate was RS** BUT - got a pic too
> 
> It was very nice, new owner seemed a nice chap :thumb:
> 
> Actually my mates civic was next to it so i was one space away - Black mk2.5


Ahh, you were a couple of spaces away from me and my mate in a burg vxr


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

I was parked next to the Ultima in my rather humble MK4 golf gti. As soon as I pulled into the car park and saw it in front of me I thought "Oh no, I'm next to one of the nicest cars here" lol


----------



## ImDesigner (Jan 19, 2012)

I saw a lovely SLK55 AMG in Blue driving around the car park. Awesome sound coming from those pipes!


----------



## Millzer (Jan 24, 2012)

Blue Renault Megane 04, Dirty as hell! :thumb:


----------



## ImDesigner (Jan 19, 2012)

Also we followed a lovely Orange 1M out of the car park. Super looking thing.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

When I was working down in London I regularly stayed at a place in Gloucester Rd, in the underground carpark was a 1964 Phantom, a 65 mustang 'vert, a pristine 308GTB and a gorgeous Porsche 356 to name but a few,,,

Mayfair was good as well Veyron and a Carrera GT being among highlights,,


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

Blue M6 convertible, really nice. aston martin rapide that came in later in the day


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Derek Mc said:


> When I was working down in London I regularly stayed at a place in Gloucester Rd, in the underground carpark was a 1964 Phantom, a 65 mustang 'vert, a pristine 308GTB and a gorgeous Porsche 356 to name but a few,,,
> 
> Mayfair was good as well Veyron and a Carrera GT being among highlights,,


:lol: :lol: think you have the wrong idea


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Did you notice how much space we left each other between cars? If only that happened in supermarkets!


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

herbiedacious said:


> Did you notice how much space we left each other between cars? If only that happened in supermarkets!


Haha i was actually saying that to a mate yesterday. There would be no such thing as door dings then lol


----------



## Ongoing (Sep 3, 2012)

There were some lovely cars outside. The green RS focus or the black M5 really stood out to me


----------



## BUGLASS21 (Oct 11, 2012)

I loved the colour of the blue M6 great deep blue

I liked the Red Cupra R with black wheels, nearly thought of swapping mine silver for a red one now


----------



## Ongoing (Sep 3, 2012)

BUGLASS21 said:


> I loved the colour of the blue M6 great deep blue
> 
> I liked the Red Cupra R with black wheels, nearly thought of swapping mine silver for a red one now


If it had a private plate that was mine


----------



## CaptainKirk95 (Jun 27, 2013)

Lots and lots of nice cars!! I thought about the Ultima but the one that stood out for me was a black astra vxr with a set of Millennium Revolution Competitions on it! Looked amazing, love them wheels:thumb:


----------



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

The little Fiat 500 was cool!


----------



## BUGLASS21 (Oct 11, 2012)

Ongoing said:


> If it had a private plate that was mine


Im not sure I was in the que to go in so didn't notice would of come and pestered you as I don't see too many around to compare against

I will keep a look out if there are any more DW events :wave:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

We followed the Ultima GTR into the showground to the gate. Awesome.

He was driving quite slow, i think he was really worried about being owned and left behind by the almighty ATR....





























umm, or perhaps not.


----------



## craig b (Aug 9, 2008)

Mehan said:


> Yep plate was RS** BUT - got a pic too
> 
> It was very nice, new owner seemed a nice chap :thumb:
> 
> Actually my mates civic was next to it so i was one space away - Black mk2.5


It's mine Bought Brand new, (posting on behalf of the other half)


----------



## Ongoing (Sep 3, 2012)

BUGLASS21 said:


> Im not sure I was in the que to go in so didn't notice would of come and pestered you as I don't see too many around to compare against
> 
> I will keep a look out if there are any more DW events :wave:


Are you on SCN I go to a lot of there events, if not I'm sure will catch up at the next DW event


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

craig b said:


> It's mine Bought Brand new, (posting on behalf of the other half)


It was very nice and a great plate too :thumb: I couldnt see many swirls lol


----------



## britbull1 (May 12, 2013)

Loved that m6


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

I think every car there made me miss my Golf GTI. Who the hell turns up to a car show in a Brown Volvo. I didn't feel self concious being disabled! I felt self concious driving a Brown Volvo SUV!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

m2srt said:


> I think every car there made me miss my Golf GTI. Who the hell turns up to a car show in a Brown Volvo. I didn't feel self concious being disabled! I felt self concious driving a Brown Volvo SUV!


You've done a good job on that matey!

Me and my mate had a good chat with you next to it 

Was good to meet you


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

Kimo73 said:


> You've done a good job on that matey!
> 
> Me and my mate had a good chat with you next to it
> 
> Was good to meet you


Was good chatting with you, was shocked your RS didn't win, she was stunning.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

m2srt said:


> Was good chatting with you, was shocked your RS didn't win, she was stunning.


Not the rs mate, my mate had the astra vxr burg


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

Kimo73 said:


> Not the rs mate, my mate had the astra vxr burg


Very nice car too, bar the understeer lol. Wheels were a work of art. Takes a brave man to have wheels almost exactly the opposite colour to brake dust! LOL


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

m2srt said:


> Very nice car too, bar the understeer lol. Wheels were a work of art. Takes a brave man to have wheels almost exactly the opposite colour to brake dust! LOL


Lol

Yeah took us 6 hours on the day before

18 tight spokes haha


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

I'll never complain about mine again!


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

m2srt said:


> I'll never complain about mine again!


The white Astra was mine (blonde had with longish hair...yes it needs cutting)

As said, I liked the Volvo alot! Certainly a different car to all the others there.

Thankyou for the kind comments about the Astra.

She was treated to an mot, service and new brakes all round yesterday. Specially purchased pads that have a reduced dust element to them  keep those white wheels cleaner for longer haha


----------

